# intermittent problem: photocell -> GFCI -> pole light ???



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

If you can determine that the UF is at 24" I would make the GFCI go away.

Pete


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't know if it makes a difference, but I would've fed the gfi and run a switch leg thru the photocell for the fixture. I'm guessing you don't have enough conductors to do that now, tho.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Here's a good excuse to buy a megger, I use the Fluke 1507. You'd know in a few minutes if there is a nick or bad spot in the UF causing a problem.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Intermittent trips on exterior circuits are almost always water ingress. I mean, yeah, you can eliminate the GFCI, but my philosophy is to assume the protective device is working properly until you've demonstrated that it isn't. 

At the very least I agree you need to meg the circuit.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

mikewillnot said:


> Dentist's office, in a converted house. With this circuit, about every 2-3 months the GFCI trips. The customer "can't" reset it because the customer is only there during the daytime, and with a Leviton GFCI at least you need line voltage to reset and the PC has it off. I have to come by, tape over the PC, and reset it; everything's fine for another 10 weeks or so. It's all landscaped, with exotic shrubs and all. The underground line is about 10' of 12/2 UF, 10years old & >18" deep, with a newly installed pole in cement base.
> 
> I've replaced the GFCI. Same problem.
> 
> ...


The light pole does not need GFCI protection, so you should splice through and pigtail the GFCI.

Also use a heavy duty type WR GFCI so the tripping will not be weather related.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

wildleg said:


> I would've fed the gfi and run a switch leg thru the photocell for the fixture.


I might have too. I also would have put the underground wire in PVC for protection from energetic gardeners. I didn't install the circuit.


----------



## Busser (Oct 4, 2013)

With the writing routed this was the best thing you can do is eliminate the gfci receptical and put in a standard weather proof duplex receptical. You will then need to change the breaker out to a gfci protected breaker. This should resolve your problems.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

wildleg said:


> I don't know if it makes a difference, but I would've fed the gfi and run a switch leg thru the photocell for the fixture. I'm guessing you don't have enough conductors to do that now, tho.


Im with you.

It's fed somewhere in the office, I'd find it and put the gfci inside where it exits.

It's dry and easily accessible.


----------



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

I would put the GFCI ahead of the photocell as well.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I would wire the gfci line only, no requirement for the pole to be gfci protected.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Personally, I would not lose sleep over something that happens every 2 months. It can be surges or something outside your control


----------



## STLelectrician (Jan 2, 2015)

Wire thru old photocell area and blank off. Then install a button photocell under fixture so it is Gfci protected and that way you know it's not a issue with the Gfci intermittently being turned off...and yes testing with megger will assure it's not a fault in the wire, but if you have the Gfci hot all the time then it would indicate if it is a ground fault or intermittent power problem


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

New info. Last trip, customer tried to reset in the dark, with photocell on, and it wouldn't reset. He couldn't remember what the weather was like. A week later, roughly, when I got the call and checked it in the daytime, it worked fine. I'm thinking some moisture got into the GFCI, or the fixture, or the cable, and then dried out. 

Seems to suggest, in order of decreasing probability:
-- Fixture (it's 6' high, water runs downhill)
-- GFCI (18" high, new cover, gaskets, etc)
-- UF Cable (gets wet, stays wet)

The outlet never gets used, and the GFCI could either be bypassed or eliminated; this bothers me, though. 

I'm seriously considering that megger. That, and/or, when the weather warms up, disassembling the fixture.

The glass has been replaced.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Personally, I would not lose sleep over something that happens every 2 months. It can be surges or something outside your control


Point taken. There's been major construction (new Costco) across the road for the past 12 months. 

Although it's me who gets the call when Dr. Decay can't get the GFCI to reset.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Is the gfi wr?


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

mikewillnot said:


> Seems to suggest, in order of decreasing probability:
> -- Fixture (it's 6' high, water runs downhill)
> -- GFCI (18" high, new cover, gaskets, etc)
> -- UF Cable (gets wet, stays wet)


CORRECTION. I meant, *increasing* probability


----------



## Busser (Oct 4, 2013)

mikewillnot said:


> Point taken. There's been major construction (new Costco) across the road for the past 12 months.
> 
> Although it's me who gets the call when Dr. Decay can't get the GFCI to reset.


GFI breaker and standard outlet. This is going to eliminate your problem.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Busser said:


> GFI breaker and standard outlet. This is going to eliminate your problem.


Yeah, if the problem is moisture in the GFCI. 
And I don't know what else is on the circuit.
This place is wired to the teeth.


----------



## Circuit Tracer (Feb 5, 2015)

mikewillnot said:


> with a newly installed pole in cement base.


Who installed the new pole?
Was everything working correctly before the new pole was installed?


Mike


----------

